# Windows Mobile 6 (Connection Manager) Analysis



## wild wizard (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a problem with Windows Mobile 6.

At random, my TyTNII makes a GPRS connection. With a process manager I killed all 3rd party software and more, but it doesn't stop.

It even connects when only these applications are running (all .exe):

connmgr
cprog
device
filesys
gwes
nk
services
shell32

I suspect that connmgr is the culprit, since it handles all communication. I don't have any programs on auto-connect.

So now I want to check which programs are using connmgr to make a GPRS connection. How can I do that using VB (have Visual Studio 2008)?
I'm new to programming for WinMob...


----------

